# Walnut turning blanks.



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm looking to get into turning bowls and stuff. I see allot of you turning walnut but it's pretty expensive here. I'm going to Michigan in January hows the prices around there (Highland or Milford MI) area. Anyone no of a good source in that area like a sawmill.

If there are any other good woods for turning that are cheaper in that area please let me know. Sometimes it might be cheaper to pick it up while I'm there then pay a higher price or shipping later.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

rrbrown, what do you define as "expensive" for walnut?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rich,
Here's one for a start:
http://www.armstrongmillworks.com/woodtypes.aspx

found it on google search. Seems like they carry a pretty good variety. Don't know the prices, but probably would be worth a look.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

frankp said:


> rrbrown, what do you define as "expensive" for walnut?



Frank I know 4/4 walnut around $6 a board ft last time I checked. I haven't found any blanks yet but I know in other places it's considerably cheaper.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Rich,
> Here's one for a start:
> http://www.armstrongmillworks.com/woodtypes.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike that's like 12 min from where I'm going to be and on the route in to boot. We have allot of Pecan trees that I can probably get a few logs here and there. Would Pecan be good for turning bowls?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Pecan is great to turn. Be sure to sharpen your tools often. It's one of the harder woods. 
There is a guy offering walnut turning blanks on the woodcentral turning forum. Don't know anything about him or how much he will charge but it's great forum with lots of good people.
http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/...ad/id/240119/sbj/walnut-bowl-blanks-for-sale/


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish I could trade you! We have walnut trees all over the place here. I've got most of a neighbor's walnut tree in my driveway. People put walnut logs on the side of the road all the time.

I'd love some pecan.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> I wish I could trade you! We have walnut trees all over the place here. I've got most of a neighbor's walnut tree in my driveway. People put walnut logs on the side of the road all the time.
> 
> I'd love some pecan.



Yeah I'd like to trade also the problem is your way off my route to Michigan and I hunt around butler Alabama which is probably 2-3 hours away from Huntsville which is a little far.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Yeah I'd like to trade also the problem is your way off my route to Michigan and I hunt around butler Alabama which is probably 2-3 hours away from Huntsville which is a little far.


Hey,
That's what priority mail if for. Cut it up so it fits in those boxes and let the tradin' begin.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I wonder if you can mail a log like you can mail a coconut! lol


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Here is one I have bought wood from--Hickory and Oak Sawmilling, LLC

This site has a list of sawmills Nelsonwoodworks.biz - Home

Google sawmills Michigan--Darrens place night not be to far off your route.


----------



## mars (Aug 24, 2010)

Where are you shopping? How much do you need and what size? I may be able to help you out let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mars said:


> Where are you shopping? How much do you need and what size? I may be able to help you out let me know what you are looking for.


Hey Mars thanks for offering to help with some walnut. I'm just getting started with turning. I buy most of my wood from hardwood lumber in Zachery or Hogan hardwoods in Baton Rouge. That price I quoted was for regular planks of Walnut from Hogan. Is there any local places to get turning blanks?

Hey Mars send me a PM your settings wont allow me to send you one.




b00kemdano said:


> I wish I could trade you! We have walnut trees all over the place here. I've got most of a neighbor's walnut tree in my driveway. People put walnut logs on the side of the road all the time.
> 
> I'd love some pecan.


I have a free load of Pecan logs to go pick up next week. I know they originally had it cut for firewood but hey didn't have a way to split it. Now they just want it gone because it's been sitting for over a year stacked for firewood that they will never use.

I'm hoping it's good. It should be somewhat dried and I'm hoping it didn't check to bad since it wasn't sealed. I know they are around 12" wide logs 18" - 24" long so I was told.

bookemdano, I'll send you a PM when I get the logs if they are good.


----------



## mars (Aug 24, 2010)

Cannot do PM's do not have 25 post.


----------



## mars (Aug 24, 2010)

I do not know of any local places to get turning blanks wish I did. I will take some of the pecan off of you hands if it works out. I also have two logs of pecan I need to cut but they were not sealed and the ends have cracks.


----------

